# Radioamatierisms >  antenas shema

## edza135

vai kads varetu ludzu ievietot shemu kura padara televizora antenai labaku uztveramibu

----------


## defs

Ja Tu domā kādu pastirpinatāju,tad lētak ir nopirkt gatavu./poļu antenu pastiprinātajs/

----------


## Didzis

Pastiprinatājs nekādīgi neuzlabo antenas uztveršanu. Ja antena nav uztvērusi signālu, tad neviens pastiprinatājs nepalīdzēs!
 Tagad jau vajag antenu priekš digitālās TV un tas nozīmē decimetru antenu ar diapazonu līdz 860MHz. Amatieru apstākļos bez skaņošanas praktiski nav iespējams uzbūvet labāku antenu par tā saukto poļu režģa antenu. Tādu var nopirkt par 5-10Ls.

----------


## moa

Nu jau nu jau... poļu antena kā tāda ir mēsls.
Ja grib platjoslas decimetru, laikam ieteiktu būvēt logoperiodisko, var pat kaskādi, un tad jau var klāt poļu(vispār jau PHILIPS) pastiprinātāju.
Čakars neliels ar salāgošanu, bet 'poļiem' ieliks.

----------

